# Miniteich, wie erneuern



## Jarod (16. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben uns Anfang letzten Jahres ein Haus gekauft, im Garten war schon ein Miniteich (Teichwanne) eingebuddelt. Ich habe ihn dann letztes Jahr ausgepumpt, gereinigt und versucht zu bepflanzen, wobei man einer die __ Wasserpest und eine Schwimmpflanze, deren Namen ich vergessen habe, nicht unbedingt als Bepflanzung bezeichnen kann. Hinter dem Teich befindet sich noch __ Schilf, das war schon vorhanden.
Zusätzlich befindet sich im Teich noch ein Wasserspiel (mit Filter), das Gitter habe ich montiert um die Kinder davon abzuhalten reinzufallen, es muss also bleiben. Hier noch die ungefäheren Maße: 1.400mm x 700mm x 500mm.

Diesmal möchte ist es gleich von Anfang an gut machen. Zum einen möchte ich den schwarzen Rand verstecken, etwas mehr Farbe reinbringen und das Wasser sollte auch klarer sein.

*Hier meine Fragen:*
Welche Pflanzen eignen sich für die Platzierung im Teich und wieviele?
Welche Pflanzen eignen sich für die "Sumpfzone"? Ich denke die Sumpfzone ist die äußere Rinne.
Wie bekomme ich das Wasser klar?

Bitte entschuldigt, daß sich meine Fragen ziemlich laienhaft anhören. Ich hatte nur bisher keinen großen Kontakt zu Garten- und Teicharbeit. Diese beschränkte sich bisher auf Rasenmähen und in der Sonne liegen. Der Teich ist nur eines der Projekte die es im Garten zu lösen gibt.

Für eure Tipps bin ich auf jeden Fall sehr dankbar.


----------



## katja (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Miniteich, wie erneuern*

hallo jarod :willkommen im forum

ich würde folgendermaßen vorgehen:

1. leermachen (vorhandenen "matsch" am besten in einer wanne oder so zwischenlagern, damit du kleine viechers zappeln sehen und natürlich retten könntest  )

2. bodengrund und substrat in die sumpfzone einbringen (am besten sand mit lehmanteil, also spielkastensand)

3. ordentlich wasserpflanzen kaufen (was dir gefällt und für die entsprechende tiefe geeignet ist, das steht immer dabei), von den körbchen und ganz wichtig von der erde befreien! dann direkt in das eingebrachte substrat pflanzen. wenn du magst kannst du den sand abschließend noch mit kieseln oder so dekorieren

4. vorsichtig wasser marsch, um den grund nicht zu sehr aufzuwühlen (am besten schlauch in nen eimer, bis der langsam überläuft)

5. getane arbeit genießen und zuschauen, wie bald alles loslegt zu wachsen und nach und nach leben einzieht! 

wenn du das wasserspiel nicht magst, kannst du es weglassen, einen filter braucht so ein pflanzenbecken nämlich nicht. und wenn du z.b. eine __ zwergseerose pflanzen möchtest, die kann bewegtes wasser und berieselung von oben eh nicht leiden 

hinten am teichrand würde ich schöne gräser in verschiedenen höhen und farben oder so pflanzen und du hast nen netten kleinen teich  bis zur ersten vergrößerung, wenn die kids größer sind und du infiziert bist!


----------



## Jarod (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Miniteich, wie erneuern*

Hallo Katja,

vielen Dank für die Tipps. Wieviel Substrat soll ich denn am Boden einbringen, speziell für eine __ Zwergseerose, so eine schwebt mir schon länger vor?

Wie hällt denn das Substrat in dieser "Sumpfzonen-Rinne"? Soll ich links und rechts von der jeweiligen Pflanze große Steine als Barriere in die Rinne legen?

Gruß
Jarod


----------



## katja (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Miniteich, wie erneuern*

hallo jarod,

bei der seerose würde es sich anbieten, sie in ein gefäß zu setzen. zum einen kannst du sie besser in schach halten, wenn sie übertreibt  und zum anderen hast du es leichter, sie zu düngen.
am besten nimmst du einen recht großen "topf". das kann ein ganz normaler aus dem baumarkt sein, es muss nicht so einer mit löchern sein, da würde die seerose über kurz oder lang eh mit den wurzeln durchkommen. dieses gefäß schlägst du mit zeitung aus, dann lehmhaltigen sand mit mutterboden rein, die seerose eingepflanzt und noch nen düngekegel dazu. zum schluß die zeitung oben umklappen, bis an die seerose hin, und die zeitung mit steinen bedecken. so schwemmt es dir kein substrat raus und die nährstoffe bleiben im topf und werden nicht zu algenfutter. 

ich kann auf dem foto die sumpfzone des beckens nicht wirklich erkennen, kannst du noch ne nähere aufnahme machen? wo das substrat da durch steine festgehalten werden muss, kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen


----------



## Jarod (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Miniteich, wie erneuern*

Hier mal die Nahaufnahme von der Rinne, die ich als Sumpfzone bezeichnet habe.
 

Gruß
Jarod


----------



## katja (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Miniteich, wie erneuern*

geht es denn an dieser "aussparung" gleich nach unten? wenn ja, würde ich rechts und links davon das substrat mit einem der kiesel quasi bremsen. oder einen schönen flachen stein darüberlegen um den ausschnitt zu kaschieren. 

wie hoch ist denn diese rinne? ich denke, wenn du da 5-8 cm substrat reinpackst, hast du ne schöne sumpfzone, wofür es allerhand pflanzis gibt


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Miniteich, wie erneuern*

Hi,

ich habe nie verstanden, was diese dämlichen Abläufe in der Sumpfrinne der Fertigbecken sollen, ausser das sie dem Wassergärtner das Leben schwer machen. 

Als ich noch damit leben musste, habe ich sie mittels eines Streifens Teichfolie und ein paar Steinen ausser Betrieb gesetzt.


----------

